# TiVo HD w/ 1TB and Lifetime



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm selling another TiVo HD with a 1TB upgrade and lifetime service. Comes with Glo Remote and original packaging.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110979651883


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The TiVo has been sold.


----------

